# Surprise!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Double yolker!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I've never gotten a double yolker, I have gotten two without yolks though, not a good surprise.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a Jersey that did that on a regular basis.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

When my mother worked in "the egg room" (candling eggs to make sure they weren't cracked before packing them up to sell to grocery stores) she would bring home the eggs too big to sell. MAMMOTH EGGS. I mean these were insane... they looked like goose eggs. At the least they were double yolked, sometimes triple, and once I got FOUR yolks. Always felt bad for those poor ladies laying them!! 

Time for some baking! Double yolkers can be fun...


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Amazing! One of our hens laid one that size once but it wasn't a double yolker.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Spear must be around here somewhere!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Contrary to popular belief, double yolk eggs are not a desirable trait:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/p...uctive_system/egg_peritonitis_in_poultry.html

_"When hens have too many large ovarian follicles, a problem described as erratic oviposition and defective egg syndrome (EODES) is seen in broiler breeders. This condition is accompanied by a *high incidence of double-yolked eggs*, prolapses of the oviduct, internal ovulation, and/or internal laying that often results in egg peritonitis and mortality. *EODES is prevented by avoiding light stimulation of underweight pullets too early and by following guidelines for body weight and uniformity, and lighting recommendations for each breeder strain. Overweight hens may also have a higher incidence of erratic ovulations and mortality associated with egg peritonitis*."_


----------

